# Week 49|50 B&W Challenge: High key or Low key in B&W



## zulu42 (Dec 5, 2021)

This challenge will run until December 18, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

New challenge is to create a high or low key image. Pay special attention to white and black levels while shooting to make highlight / shadow detail a conscious choice. Any subject is good!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 5, 2021)

-

More of the second and a tiny weeny bit of the first


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Lez325 (Dec 6, 2021)

High Key Forks macro


----------



## smithdan (Dec 10, 2021)

..couple of low key for starters..




..all Billy's stuff in one book, including the sonnets...





..Spot and friends.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## wobe (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Dec 11, 2021)

..hi-key stills, two angles.


----------



## cgw (Dec 12, 2021)

Junction District, Toronto.
Ricoh GR II


----------



## Robshoots (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Dec 13, 2021)

smithdan said:


> ..hi-key stills, two angles.
> 
> View attachment 251730
> 
> View attachment 251731


Great shots.


----------



## smithdan (Dec 13, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Great shots.


thanks Rob.


----------



## smithdan (Dec 13, 2021)

Matchbox C30









and with everyone's kind indulgence, from the files, the real thing wintering over some 10 years ago.  Sadly, I couldn't afford to keep it as a pet


----------



## mjcmt (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Dec 15, 2021)

And you can send me dead flowers every morning
Send me dead flowers by the mail






Send me dead flowers to my wedding
And I won't forget to put roses on your grave


----------



## wobe (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 17, 2021)

smithdan said:


> And you can send me dead flowers every morning
> Send me dead flowers by the mail
> View attachment 251854
> 
> ...



These are so fantastic! Are they digital? #2 would make such a charming small print. Love it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 251949


gorgeous......... wow


----------



## smithdan (Dec 17, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> These are so fantastic! Are they digital? #2 would make such a charming small print. Love it.


Thanks zulu.  Yes digital, KS 2 with SMC Pentax M 50mm f2, manual settings.  single desk lamp with cardboard snoot for lo key,  difused on camera flash with remote flash on white card BG for hi key.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 17, 2021)

Love the creative lighting and you nailed the theme.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Dec 31, 2021)

Having a moment


----------



## Robshoots (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## cgw (Feb 21, 2022)

Aren't we done with this one? Check the dates...


----------



## Robshoots (Feb 21, 2022)

cgw said:


> Aren't we done with this one? Check the dates...


Yes we are.  But just as with the weekly challenge, folks occasionally post thematic photos after the close of a particular challenge.  To my knowledge there isn’t a rule that prohibits it.  If I’m wrong, I’ll be happy to take down the photo.


----------



## cgw (Feb 22, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Yes we are.  But just as with the weekly challenge, folks occasionally post thematic photos after the close of a particular challenge.  To my knowledge there isn’t a rule that prohibits it.  If I’m wrong, I’ll be happy to take down the photo.


No worries. Post away. Just wondered what the etiquette was.


----------



## cgw (Feb 22, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> View attachment 253942


I like this for its mystery and mood.


----------



## cgw (Feb 27, 2022)

Snowy evening...Bored...Shoot the turntable...Pour another drink...Repeat(the drink part).

Cal Tjader on the Rega Planar 3...Why not?


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## cgw (Feb 27, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 254093


Subtitle: "Jeesh, Mom. Not another portrait!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 27, 2022)

cgw said:


> Subtitle: "Jeesh, Mom. Not another portrait!


i am just getting started...lol. she is only one year old in few days.. she better get used to it.. thank you


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 2, 2022)

cgw said:


> I like this for its mystery and mood.


Thanks much.


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 2, 2022)

cgw said:


> Snowy evening...Bored...Shoot the turntable...Pour another drink...Repeat(the drink part).
> 
> Cal Tjader on the Rega Planar 3...Why not?
> 
> View attachment 254092


Very nice.  I need to get another turntable so I can listen to all my old LPs.


----------



## cgw (Mar 6, 2022)

Last one--promise.
Guelph, Ontario junk store:





Fuji X-100T


----------

